# How do i know what drivers do i have and how do i update them?



## tsuwal (Aug 24, 2007)

need to update all my drivers. i didnt update them for 3 years


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

If your computer is running fine, why update them? As long as you have the latest Microsoft Windows and anti-virus/anti-spyware updates, I would leave the rest alone.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Don't fix stuff that ain't broke!


----------



## Badashell (Aug 9, 2007)

As the others say, why update a working system.. BUT if you feel the need to tamper with a working system use Everest home edition to deremine what drivers it is and where to find them.


----------

